# My new Aquadive



## watchdork (Oct 19, 2011)

So my awesome wife ordered me the Turquoise Aquadive for father's day. She let me have it today and man is this a beautiful watch. The size fits my wrist nicely and the fit and finish on this thing is superb. One of my favorite features is the polished chamfer on the other wise brushed case. It just really pops and shows the attention to detail that went into the watch. I really like where they put the helium escape valve on it. I am already plotting to try some different shoes on her. Don't get it twisted, I am an ISOFRANE fan all day, but sometimes you want a bracelet or some leather. I also definitely will be getting some shark mesh for this bad boy from AD too.

Also let me also say my wife tells me she had a good experience dealing with the folks at Aquadive and that goes a long way for me. A long way. She is a customer service hater so if she had a good experience they might have sent her chocolates and flowers.

The only negative and its a teeny tiny thing is the case that has the DVD in it was empty.:-s But I am sure Ben will take care of that. And if that is the only complaint about the watch in the world then that is okay by me.

Thanks aquadive for an amazing watch. My Breitling and Tudor will be taking the rest of the week off.







this was a teaser pic my wife sent me while working in New Mexico






Forgive me I am not a photographer


----------



## Mulder (Dec 11, 2013)

Congrats on the great Fathers day gift and gotta love the tease pic. 
Welcome to the family and enjoy.
Be careful though as AD's are addictive.

dave


----------



## jeff wilson (Sep 3, 2010)

That looks fantastic.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

from what i remember the CD dosnt address the GMT model..... that blue looks great.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow... What a cool wife! Congrats on the GMT:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Very nice. Enjoy it and happy Father's Day.


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

That's one *****in Father's Day gift. Your wife really must talk to mine!

welcome to the AD club.


----------



## Tarika777 (Apr 16, 2013)

The pic of the young one and the watch warms the heart. Bless you all! Congrats on a beautiful watch 

Sent from my HTC Butterfly s


----------



## enraged4 (Jun 22, 2013)

Great watch and lovely child!


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

Now that is one cool watch and an equally cool wife. Wear it in health.


----------



## jaybob (Jun 26, 2009)

Great story, Amazing Wife, Cute Kid and bad Ass Watch. Congratulations.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

I love mine so wear it in good health.
the cd is useless so you are not missing out. a strap changing tool would have been cool though.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

Great color combination, have seen it before. Enjoyu your day with your family.


----------



## bomba (May 15, 2014)

Congrats!


----------

